# Let’s see those Breitling watches with the “Golden Wings” on the dial!



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Not Silver, not the Gold "B", let see the Gold Wings on the dial! Vance.


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm in...


----------



## tmokorn (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

18K White gold wings on A13356 Evolution...


----------



## trueblue40 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's my contribution


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

trueblue40 said:


> Here's my contribution
> 
> View attachment 15747368


Gold wings and a touch of lume to boot! Very nice!

Randy


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a number of Breit's but none with gold wings. Very nice pictures everyone!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Chrono Jetstream with gold wings...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtopaul (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## gk483 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## SuttoFL (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I wanted the older version of the Colt instead of the new so-called Chronomat in large part because of the wings.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

jenyang said:


> I wanted the older version of the Colt instead of the new so-called Chronomat in large part because of the wings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not? Great choice!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I felt the same way, wanting a Breitling with Golden Wings! Not saying the White Gold doesn’t look great in the right dial too. Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

OK, if you're looking for golden wings...




































































































And one more 18K white gold winged piece for you...


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

O2AFAC67 said:


> OK, if you're looking for golden wings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, you are such the overachiever, Ron

Beautiful photos as always, though!


----------



## dleaphart (Nov 9, 2016)

O2AFAC67 said:


> 18K White gold wings on A13356 Evolution...
> 
> View attachment 15746858


I had wondered this.

My Chronomat has the "silver tone" wings like yours, and I assumed they were white gold since the yellow gold is 18K. Was my assumption correct?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

dleaphart said:


> I had wondered this.
> 
> My Chronomat has the "silver tone" wings like yours, and I assumed they were white gold since the yellow gold is 18K. Was my assumption correct?


Yes, sir. Your assumption is exactly correct.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Racer88 said:


> View attachment 15752847


Very Nice!


----------



## Cosmorgraph (May 8, 2017)

Golden wings still is a nice detail on those watches!


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Cosmorgraph said:


> View attachment 15753420
> 
> 
> Golden wings still is a nice detail on those watches!


DROP. DEAD. GORGEOUS! That is an excellent example of Breitling's use of gold. It looks so luxurious without being over the top.

Randy


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

COZ said:


> Chrono Jetstream with gold wings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is such a simple design and looks so good.


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

Cosmorgraph said:


> View attachment 15753420
> 
> 
> Golden wings still is a nice detail on those watches!


This is a nice close-up!


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

Racer88 said:


> View attachment 15752847


ive actually never seen this model before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## slamwatch (Jan 3, 2020)

vmgotit said:


> Not Silver, not the Gold "B", let see the Gold Wings on the dial! Vance.
> 
> View attachment 15745836


This blue strap really pops!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

slamwatch said:


> ive actually never seen this model before. Thanks for sharing!


Discontinued.... Colt Ocean Automatic. My first "real" watch. I've had it since February 2000 (1st anniversary gift).


----------



## Cosmorgraph (May 8, 2017)

rsittner said:


> DROP. DEAD. GORGEOUS! That is an excellent example of Breitling's use of gold. It looks so luxurious without being over the top.
> 
> Randy


totally agree, understated, though many find it too much already. Wondering what they would think of the CB0110 with the golden bezel lol!


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

Navi, B-1, & Twin-sixty Traded the T60 years ago and regret it when I dredge up a pic




























Pretty sure the E is black, but I'll throw it in anyway.


----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is my contribution


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

mtate said:


> Here is my contribution
> 
> View attachment 15789545
> 
> ...


Very nice collection there! Thank you for sharing.

Randy


----------



## mtate (Sep 17, 2010)

rsittner said:


> Very nice collection there! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Randy


Thanks Randy


----------



## highendtime.com (Sep 1, 2016)

Golden wings for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Frank.


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

vmgotit said:


> Not Silver, not the Gold "B", let see the Gold Wings on the dial! Vance.
> 
> View attachment 15745836


Love the patina on this


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Some really nice watches! Vance.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

One of my favorite watches:


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

A little late to the party, but here's mine.


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

RLS1851 said:


> View attachment 15810950
> 
> 
> A little late to the party, but here's mine.


A bit late, but nonetheless a beauty! Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> View attachment 15811074


Very nice! Love the Navi on mesh.

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

rsittner said:


> Very nice! Love the Navi on mesh.
> 
> Randy


First time kitted together. I'm still digesting it, but it's growing on me.👍


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

qa_ii said:


> First time kitted together. I'm still digesting it, but it's growing on me.👍


Love mine! It is so comfortable to wear and with the weather turning warmer here in SoCal, I don't have to worry about getting my leather all nasty with sweat.

Randy


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Here my two golden wings!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Brice said:


> Here my two golden wings!
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice
> ...


Beautiful, Brice!

Randy


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

The bad thing about this thread, I see more Watches that I would like in my collection! Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Even UTC modules sported the "small size" golden wings.  View the pic long enough and you'll find them...


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Would love to find a good price and pick up a bracelet with the UTC module. Vance.


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Even UTC modules sported the "small size" golden wings.  View the pic long enough and you'll find them...


Yeah... those golden tings.. huh.. golden wits... Mmmm the golden wings!! 🤪

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Something I want to add is my Chronomat has become my favorite watch in my collection. Looks great and is accurate. Even with my 8"+ wrists, the slightly under 40mm size is great and very comfortable. I now have been wearing my Breitling on a leather/ rubber hybrid strap from Barton. I do need to buy the longer 9" strap from them! Vance.


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Even UTC modules sported the "small size" golden wings.  View the pic long enough and you'll find them...


It took some extensive searching and close inspection. I finally realized that there was a topless woman in that pic!

Nice pair (of gold wings)


----------



## Hunterfate (Nov 27, 2010)

vmgotit said:


> View attachment 15834822


Oh my... Beautiful 😍


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

My favorite Breitling posted so far? Mine! Vance.


----------



## sam suon (May 25, 2006)

Just picked up this beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Here is one from the past. It was a trade-in back in 2015









Randy


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

And another from that same trade-in event. A rare Shark Experimental version. Both the Shark and the UTC are sporting the Wings of Gold.









Randy


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

sam suon said:


> View attachment 15853885
> Just picked up this beauty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Maybe my eyes are bad but most of mine aren't gold but silver wings?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

The gold wings are either an applied 18K 2N yellow gold piece stamped from a long plate or 18K gold pressure paint onto the dial. "Silver" wings are always applied 18K white gold stamped from a long plate, never silver pressure paint. There are Youtube videos available detailing the manufacturing process...


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

I am just happy to have a nice Breitling on my wrist! There are many great models out, in my mind. I really enjoy seeing what our Breitling owners post! I am even trying to warm up to some of the “Kern” models. Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I certainly don't own this one but man did the gold wings and all gold case look good!


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Brent L. Miller said:


> I certainly don't own this one but man did the gold wings and all gold case look good!


Nice video, Brad! Beautiful piece of jewellery that that also keeps perfect time and does a fantastic job timing the odd event!

Randy


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Brad, that watch is stunning! Thanks for sharing


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

New shoes on my A12023 Cossie. Just added an OEM strap with deployant clasp.

























Randy


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Squint and you'll see those wings!


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Golden wings and blued steel chrono hands...


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Some beautiful Breitlings here, I like! Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Chronomat Evolution with 18 white gold wings...



















A70177 UTC module with gold paint wings...



















Together...


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Chronomat Evolution with 18 white gold wings...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it, Ron. Gorgeous combo there!

Randy


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

O2AFAC67 said:


>


Thats nice! Do you still have it?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

No, that was one of my granddaughter's Callistino's. It now belongs to a Lady in Pennsylvania who is a Pittsburgh Steelers fan which makes perfect sense for matching team colors... 

Here are both Callistino's. One on OEM blue buffalo and the other on OEM black lizard...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Have to admit being a sucker for the Golden Wings. Especially the added anchor below the Breitling "B". I just love the look that the bit of gold adds to the dial. I'm not much for gold watches, had a couple myself, but this added touch is just perfect for me!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

This is what I did today to a custom strap! I am hoping to have it still work. Vance.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

54B said:


>


That's a gorgeous face! I love the Crosswind.

Randy


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Navitimer on Alligator


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seawolf on Sailcloth


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

FatTuesday said:


> Navitimer on Alligator
> View attachment 15972129


Looks fantastic peeking out from under your suit/shirt sleeve! Excellent coordination with your shoes as well (my wife's influence is taking hold after 34 years).

Very Nice!

Randy


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

FatTuesday said:


> Seawolf on Sailcloth
> View attachment 15972133


I love the coordinated band and watch face. The yellow thread really pops there!

Randy


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

All I can say is, I am adoptable!! Any of you need someone to leave your Breitling Watch collection too, you can add me to the list! Sorry, this heat wave has melted more than a few brain cells! Vance.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

Are all the wings real gold? Yellow and/or white?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

FatTuesday said:


> Seawolf on Sailcloth
> View attachment 15972133


Shoes don't match the strap color, but it looks nice nonetheless


----------



## 98GPF (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone know if the push button deployment will fit the Navitimer Bracelet? Only thing I'd improve on this watch is the bracelet clasp.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

A different look for the blue dial considering the holiday tomorrow...


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

dan360,
Yes, pretty cool huh! Vance.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

18K white gold on this one...


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

From day long past...









Randy


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

And another from the archives. This one's a two-fer...









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## r00t61 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Golden wings kitted with OEM camel croco deployant strap patina'ed to a beautiful warm gold...


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Summydad1 said:


> View attachment 16220803


That is a great dial. So easy to read - the numbers and the hands really POP. Thanks for sharing!

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## jonnieb (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up recently....


----------



## Al Faromeo (Sep 23, 2016)

This is an emergency!


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Al Faromeo said:


> This is an emergency!
> View attachment 16241821


It most definitely is... Somebody call 9-1-1!

Got an Emergency here too! Stay safe everyone...









Randy


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Are there any other kind? Quick shot as I was "maintaining" my straps...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Another pair of Gold Wings in the collection. Just picked this up today...









Randy


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

New bracelet for my Navitimer World...


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## LuckyTime35 (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

Peek-a-boo


----------



## leonbeast (Aug 10, 2021)

rsittner said:


> I'm in...
> View attachment 15746150
> 
> 
> ...


beauty


----------



## leonbeast (Aug 10, 2021)

Mhutch said:


>


nice!


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

There are some amazing pictures of Breitling Watches in the thread! Vance.


----------



## ExtraDriver (Nov 14, 2012)

My B-1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------

